# IFFGD ACTION ALERT:



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYICongress is currently reviewing the Presidentâ€™s budget request for fiscal year 2007. For the first time in 30 years the White House has recommended cuts in funding for NIH institutes that fund digestive health research. April 15, 2006 is the current deadline for completion of the Congressional budget resolution. Action is needed now to have a voice in this process. The underlying cause(s) of functional gastrointestinal or motility disorders â€" common bowel disorders that can impose a heavy burden of illness â€" are not yet well understood. Treatments remain limited.Newer research developments are bringing us closer to answers. Now is not the time to cut NIH funding. Please go to our web page at www.iffgd.org/budget07.html to learn more and find out what you can do to help. We have posted information there to help you take action.Thank you.Bill Nortonhttp://www.iffgd.org/budget07.html


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)




----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I think this post should be also on the main board permanently.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Who want a president who gives money to church and not to bowel research.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Would you please flood your senator letter box.American.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Eric,it is important that you mention to them that if they stop the research,20% of the population will tax the health system and will be more costly.Research beeing a good investment for a society!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

bump


----------



## 14135 (Sep 22, 2005)

Spas how much is the Canadian government spending for "bowel research"?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I don't know.







I know they give money to research at many gastro-centers.There is this web site:The Canadian Society of Intestinal Research:http://www.badgut.com/


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Good Afternoon, On March 7, 2006 we sent a Budget Action Alert to you about the Presidentâ€™s fiscal year 2007 budget which recommends, for the first time in 30 years, cuts in funding for NIH institutes that fund digestive health research. Thanks in part to â€œthe hundreds of thousands of phone calls and emails that flooded every Senate office.â€ (Senator Tom Harkin) the Senate on March 16, 2006 approved an amendment to add $7 billion over the Presidentâ€™s budget request to increase the level of funding for discretionary health care programs (Function 550) in the Fiscal Year 2007 Budget Resolution. Unfortunately, on March 29, 2006 an identical resolution was voted against by the House Budget Committee. However, with support of the full House, the amendment can still become part the House Budget Resolution. If you agree that â€œNIH is an investment, not an option . . . funding for NIH is as necessary as defense or Medicare funding." (Marc Smolonsky, NIH director of congressional affairs and legislative policy); if you are concerned about proposed cuts in digestive health research funding, please take additional action and write to your House Representative. Go to our web page at http://www.iffgd.org/budget07House2.html for details.Thank you. Bill NortonWilliam F. NortonInternational Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders Tel: (414) 964-1799Fax: (414) 964-7176___________________________________________________________IFFGD is a nonprofit education and research organization. Information can be accessed through our website at http://www.iffgd.org. You can call us toll free at 888-964-2001, or contact us by mail at IFFGD, PO Box 170864, Milwaukee, WI 53217.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

You could tell them that soldiers with post-war syndrom are more likely to get IBS.Perhaps they will understand the magnitude and the cost for a society:http://www.immed.org/publications/gulf_war...ss/2005_gwi.htm


----------

